# Lift Rant



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

The people who pause in the unloading area are there to break your fall.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If you don't like the middle ask whomever you're with to swap to be where you are more comfortable. Almost nobody is going to deny you if it means everyone gets off easier.

From there you have two options. Either try to shove off early and win the race, or take seat a little longer and be at the rear of the pack. It's really only the person next to you that you have to beat or go after.

To be honest I'm not really sure how you actually fall off the chair. I'm guessing it's as you scoot over to get your board straight and tip up? Again, there's no rush in getting prepared. And being on an end seat will help tons there.


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Last weekend when I went up there was a lady skier standing in the middle of the off-ramp just as it leveled out. This is a green slope, but even so, she was directly in the way of everyone. 

Sliding off the chair I notice she's not even attempting to move so I just yell out, "If you don't move NOW, I'm going to have to give you a giant hug." and I like spread my arms out in a hugging motion. She turns and gets this wide eyed look and does this really awkward step/slide as fast as she can and we all just barely clear her. 

No one wants my hugs


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

I haven't fallen "off" a chair per se..I was unloading and crashed to the left, landing in a bale of hay (little snow cover)...I do choose a side and wait until everyone unloads and then slowly, scoot off..Sometimes the descent is really steep or lots of people are in the path and no where to turn..many variables can complicate my exit off the lift..it's the only part of boarding that stresses me out..


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Few will argue that it is one of the harder skills to learn. And harder now because it's in your head. Is the issue the crowding, or are you rotating or catching and edge trying to flat base it off?

And tell your man to step up and clear a path for his lady.


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

you got it, it's in my head...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

It's in your head + practice one footing more. Go back to the bunny slope and try to ride top to bottom, linking turns, one footed.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Phedder said:


> It's in your head + practice one footing more. Go back to the bunny slope and try to ride top to bottom, linking turns, one footed.


Thats easy to do in stiff boots that fit well. And hard to do in soft boots that don't fit well.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Fielding said:


> Thats easy to do in stiff boots that fit well. And hard to do in soft boots that don't fit well.


So, like every other aspect of snowboarding >


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just start running over the unload area loiters. The more I ride the more I bitch at people doing stupid shit. @ridenbend was laughing at me for talking shit to someone the other day. I will snag peoples skis/boards and spin them. I have taken peoples poles from them on traverses and tossed them off the trail when they are slinging them around like a fucking samurai. I spray groups of people stopped in areas that are blocking the flow of traffic. 

I mean i also stop to pick up yard sales or give a hand to a boarder than cant get out of deep snow.....

I guess what I am getting at is that if you correct the behaviors enough, eventually they go away. Maybe it will never happen but its fun being a dick to stupid people sometimes. 

Definitely practice skating. I hold out to be the last off the lift. My son shoots off as soon as the lift gets there....


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

As you know, it's in your head. But, get a stomp pad and put it near your back binding. When you get off the chair, slam that back foot on it and against your back binding. Control with your front foot. Maybe get to the mountain early and practice before lines start forming.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Phedder said:


> So, like every other aspect of snowboarding >


Except for maybe cheating a low speed landing in the park. You can wreck yourself in the park in stiff boots if you don't have great edge sense.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Skiers that stop and wait in the unloading area are stupid. If it's your very first day, I give you a pass but otherwise gtfo of the way.

This is also a situation which separates the good lifties from the crap ones. The good ones tell ppl to gtfo of the way and keep the area clear.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I took my buddy boarding and he wiped out pretty hard coming off the lift.

Thing is, he didn't just fall after clearing the lift, he fell in front of me. So I had him at my feet and couldn't get out of the way. Anyways, I turned around just to see the lift coming straight at me. The lift took out my torso and I couldn't move my feet, pretty much did a no motion tamedog.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My absolute favorite chair ramp....thing is there is only about 15 feet of runout before you have to turn a hard right or left otherwise its straight on into a cliff area...PLUS you have folks hiking through. After a couple of seasons of eating shit...everything else is a cake walk. Too bad they got rid of it a few years back.











And the old on-ramp was about half the ramp up as the above pic....so you had to come-in pretty hot to get on up the thing...if there was no folks in line....otherwise at times it was even a challenge to get on the chair


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> My absolute favorite chair ramp....thing is there is only about 15 feet of runout before you have to turn a hard right or left otherwise its straight on into a cliff area...PLUS you have folks hiking through. After a couple of seasons of eating shit...everything else is a cake walk. Too bad they got rid of it a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that Chair 1? :nerd:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup...the old 2 seater "Experts Only"....It scared a lot of noobs away from that side of the hill...saw and was involved in carnage on that thing...but learned to love it....talk about taking a deep breath before standing on the stomp pad....some folks hyper-ventilated. >


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

This works for me.

I ride goofy. Therefore I always sit on the right side of the chair. ( looking forward ) That way as I set up to get off the lift I am looking at everyone else on the chair. I can now see and react to what everyone else does as they dismount the chair, but I have no one in my blind spot behind me. ( If you ride regular, you sit on the left side of the chair)

I also make a point of asking others on the chair if they are going left or right. This is really important on 6 pack chairs.

Like Argo, I also hang back and get off the chair last. Again let's me react to the carnage and hopefully not be a part of it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> My absolute favorite chair ramp....thing is there is only about 15 feet of runout before you have to turn a hard right or left otherwise its straight on into a cliff area...PLUS you have folks hiking through. After a couple of seasons of eating shit...everything else is a cake walk. Too bad they got rid of it a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used to have a lift with a midway unload station similar to that............but with a tower dead center of the ramp. It had a pad........two person chair...........just enough time for one to go left...........one to go right. I remember the first time taking the mrs on the chair..............she was not happy...........


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Wraith's chair of doom up there, damn.

Other's said it, it's one of the last aspects of snowboarding to come together for a newer rider. There's so many variables that make it tough. I have a friend that I ride with that has ridden for years and still ate shit at least once a session on the unload, but this year he seems to have kicked the habit. Good for him, but it's less funny for the rest of us. lol


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I tell my wife this all the time. Just go straight, don't try to edge. If people are in the way just grab them.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

My fiancee insists on riding on the right side of the chair, which is fine except on extremely tight double lifts... She is goofy and I ride regular so that way our boards always overlap. She freaks out about lifts so she waits till the last second to turn her board and without fail puts hers down right on top of mine every time 

Usually its the option of me biting the bullet and falling or giving a little tail flip and sending her down (lets just say, days I ride with her I avoid the double lift or pair her off with one of her friends lol)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

raffertyk2 said:


> My fiancee insists on riding on the right side of the chair, which is fine except on extremely tight double lifts... She is goofy and I ride regular so that way our boards always overlap. She freaks out about lifts so she waits till the last second to turn her board and without fail puts hers down right on top of mine every time
> 
> Usually its the option of me biting the bullet and falling or giving a little tail flip and sending her down (lets just say, days I ride with her I avoid the double lift or pair her off with one of her friends lol)


Ger her some lessons. I just got my wife a 3 pack of lessons. Every time she takes a good fall she has a period of regression. It gets in her head. 

Maybe the OP should do that too....


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Argo said:


> Ger her some lessons. I just got my wife a 3 pack of lessons. Every time she takes a good fall she has a period of regression. It gets in her head.
> 
> Maybe the OP should do that too....


Oh we do, she has been riding for almost four seasons now around 20 days a season she gets in and she takes 1 or 2 lessons each year (Next year she wants to get into terrain park specific lessons) its not that she can't ride lifts just those stinkin tight doubles its like a mental block for her she just freaks out. 

This season has been a bit better because we have been forced to ride a lot of Doubles riding Magic and Bromley with high winds one day when they shut the HighSpeed down. It's really about getting her over the fear of the height of the lift and getting her prepared to get off earlier, Some fears are just really hard to break


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Bah. You're almost married. Bribe her with a new vacuum or kitchen aid mixer if she starts to nail it


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Bah. You're almost married. Bribe her with a new vacuum or kitchen aid mixer if she starts to nail it


Sounds like a plan, April 7th.... Coming up soon :surprise: , She got her Kitchen Aid, but she was much more excited over the New Bindings I got for her NS Lotus the other day, that's how i know she is a keeper!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

raffertyk2 said:


> Sounds like a plan, April 7th.... Coming up soon :surprise: , She got her Kitchen Aid, but she was much more excited over the New Bindings I got for her NS Lotus the other day, that's how i know she is a keeper!


You're so cute. (code for naive. > )

Just goofing of course. I'm sure you've landed a unicorn who will be the same after marriage. :dance1:

I will say that for whatever reason it seems that all of my lift issues have been helped/fixed with my new Nows which I completely love compared the Flow Fuses they replaced. I'm not sure if its just that I never really liked the Flows and had more to think about with the highback being up or down, or if I simply have the Nows getting centered for a smooth non rotational glide. Or maybe completely unrelated and things just click now.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

f00bar said:


> You're so cute. (code for naive. > )
> 
> Just goofing of course. I'm sure you've landed a unicorn who will be the same after marriage. :dance1:


lmao we can only hope... 

She got out a few days this year without me and I think that is actually helping because with me I always give her the spot she wants, she is to timid to ask other people so it forces her to really focus on getting off the lift properly... Sorry didn't mean for this to turn into another can't teach your Significant other thread


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Motogp990 said:


> Skiers that stop and wait in the unloading area are stupid. If it's your very first day, I give you a pass but otherwise gtfo of the way.
> 
> This is also a situation which separates the good lifties from the crap ones. The good ones tell ppl to gtfo of the way and keep the area clear.


About the only thing stupider are people who walk or slide _through_ the unload area because it's too much trouble to go around the clearly marked "Unload Area. Keep out" signs. Those ones, I'm quite happy to run over their skis.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Reading this thread today with talk of douchecanoes congregating on the off ramp and Jerry of the day shows me this:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ0rl7KDJco/

Two idiots. One considerably more idiotic than the other.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> Reading this thread today with talk of douchecanoes congregating on the off ramp and Jerry of the day shows me this:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ0rl7KDJco/
> 
> Two idiots. One considerably more idiotic than the other.


Good job going out of his way to push what looks to be probably a 12-14yo kid down. The kid is in the wrong. Going out of your way to push a kid over because he mucked up your stupid edit is worse, imho.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Good job going out of his way to push what looks to be probably a 12-14yo kid down. The kid is in the wrong. Going out of your way to push a kid over because he mucked up your stupid edit is worse, imho.


Agreed, I saw this yesterday and if someone did that to my kid (I don't have any), I'd be pissed. I'm still pissed now, just even thinking about it again. Now, I wouldn't be able to get to the skier since my kid is on the ground, but that camera guy wouldn't have seen me coming and I would have grabbed him before seeing if my kid is ok. Not to go all internet thought guy, but lets just say he would have given up the name of that skier and Ski patrol would definitely see that video. Hopefully their passes would be revoked.

Back to the topic of lift rants and I'm not a skier vs sb'r type person, but why do skiers always have to sit on their poles. A couple weeks ago, it seemed like every lift that paired me up with a skier, they flail their poles around while trying to sit on them. In my mind, it seems like such an easy thing to do: collect both poles in one hand, lift leg, slide under. Bam, done, EZPZ. But, they can't seem to do that. I took one pole to the helmet and another to the shoulder. Then you get those skiers in line that try and skewer everyone behind them as if they are having a BBQ later. Wow, seeing that video in this thread really brought out some anti skier lift line rants because I have many more quick stories that I could tell.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

raffertyk2 said:


> My fiancee insists on riding on the right side of the chair, which is fine except on extremely tight double lifts... She is goofy and I ride regular so that way our boards always overlap. She freaks out about lifts so she waits till the last second to turn her board and without fail puts hers down right on top of mine every time
> 
> Usually its the option of me biting the bullet and falling or giving a little tail flip and sending her down (lets just say, days I ride with her I avoid the double lift or pair her off with one of her friends lol)


Yea that is not right. Goofy should always stay on the left side and regular on the right.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

speedjason said:


> Yea that is not right. Goofy should always stay on the left side and regular on the right.


Thats what I say would solve all of her problems right there! I don't even know why she prefers it that way she doesn't have a good reason my guess would be if she is on the left she has no visual of what people are doing next to her but who cares just make an immediate turn to the left problem solved


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

raffertyk2 said:


> Thats what I say would solve all of her problems right there! I don't even know why she prefers it that way she doesn't have a good reason my guess would be if she is on the left she has no visual of what people are doing next to her but who cares just make an immediate turn to the left problem solved


Ya, but goofy on the right side keeps her butt from hitting people on a crowded chair. Maybe that's why?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

raffertyk2 said:


> Thats what I say would solve all of her problems right there! I don't even know why she prefers it that way she doesn't have a good reason my guess would be if she is on the left she has no visual of what people are doing next to her but who cares just make an immediate turn to the left problem solved


Exactly. And it's easier to turn toe side than heel side when skating too.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

speedjason said:


> Exactly. And it's easier to turn toe side than heel side when skating too.


Nope! Not fer me it wasn't! Still isn't! Im a regular rider & turning, stopping heelside was/is always way easier for me than going toe-side! 

Therefore I prefer the L side of the chair myself. That way Im turning out & away from whatever shitstorm, skier induced disaster might be to my R on the lift! 

That doesn't however solve the problem of sum dipstick skier jamming their poles into my board or bindings to push off. That or they stand up & plant their skis on my board. 

To the OP,... back when I was "eating shit" on every other lift dismount and providing hours of entertainment for my friends,... ( @sabatoa I appreciate you not naming names btw!) :laugh: I found it helpful to forewarn those riding the lifts with me that I was a potential hazard to their health & wellbeing. 

This usually incentivized them enough to want to gtf out of my way as quickly as possible when we hit the top. I would occasionally go so far as to exaggerate the _"spaziness"_ of my dismounts just to be sure they would exit fast. :laugh: It also helps in those circumstances to "call you shots!" Tell them ahead of time,... "I can only break L or R!" This way they aren't turning or stopping in front of you. And if they do so anyway? Well,.. they were warned!! So feel free to take them down hard!!  >


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

try going down a chairlift strapped in switch, always fun.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Nope! Not fer me it wasn't! Still isn't! Im a regular rider & turning, stopping heelside was/is always way easier for me than going toe-side!
> 
> Therefore I prefer the L side of the chair myself. That way Im turning out & away from whatever shitstorm, skier induced disaster might be to my R on the lift!
> 
> ...


I remember you warning me, you fell. By that time I was good enough not to let you take me out. lol :laughat2:

Did you see the video I posted in the video section of bachelors conditions? I have some more from today that I am going to put in there too...:grin:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

speedjason said:


> Yea that is not right. Goofy should always stay on the left side and regular on the right.


That's dumb. #Slyder is goofy (rides goofy too), and we've ridden lifts on both sides. We joked about locking arms as we off loaded. But ass to ass or face to face, shit's easy, yo. :hairy:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Always ass to ass..................tips should never touch..............


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

I run into people..can't help it if they are in the unload area. I grab them, apologize and politely but firmly remind them where they are standing. Love reading this...I watched people falling off the lifts all day Sunday at K'ton...snowboarding and lifts can be tricky..HOLY GOD, where the hello is that vintage lift?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

caribchakita said:


> I run into people..can't help it if they are in the unload area. I grab them, apologize and politely but firmly remind them where they are standing. Love reading this...I watched people falling off the lifts all day Sunday at K'ton...snowboarding and lifts can be tricky..HOLY GOD, where the hello is that vintage lift?


It was the former Mt Baker chair 1

Here's a pic of coming into the old mid-chair on-ramp and then going up the hill in the background










And looking back down the chute to the old mid-chair ramp










And again then the off-ramp









:hairy:


----------



## OMG_MOVE (Oct 22, 2015)

Last season at a small local hill I lined up solo with some random newbs.

Gates open and I skate up the line. I look to my left and right and the newbs were nowhere to be found. I look behind me and these idiots lined up at least 8ft BEHIND the load line.

By the time the lift got to me I no longer had a seat. The liftie clearly paid no attention because my seat ended up being some dudes lap.

The lift kept going until I had to jump off as the lift was in the air, luckily it was only 2-3 ft in the air at this point.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> It was the former Mt Baker chair 1
> 
> ...


Haha I was gonna say to the OP don't go riding at Baker then. I haven't been there for so long I never knew they got rid of it. Definitely remember it as the most crazy chair to get off of. I always wondered if they built it like that because of all the snow they get? Like so they don't have to dig it out every storm or something.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

OMG_MOVE said:


> Last season at a small local hill I lined up solo with some random newbs.
> 
> Gates open and I skate up the line. I look to my left and right and the newbs were nowhere to be found. I look behind me and these idiots lined up at least 8ft BEHIND the load line.
> 
> ...


Yea, that's also the thing you have to line up with other people. also try to sit down the same time or it will be off balance.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

OMG_MOVE said:


> Last season at a small local hill I lined up solo with some random newbs.
> 
> Gates open and I skate up the line. I look to my left and right and the newbs were nowhere to be found. I look behind me and these idiots lined up at least 8ft BEHIND the load line.
> 
> ...


i'd be pushing and yelling at mafks. room would be made.



Deacon said:


> That's dumb. #Slyder is goofy (rides goofy too), and we've ridden lifts on both sides. We joked about locking arms as we off loaded. But ass to ass or face to face, shit's easy, yo. :hairy:



im goofy and i like to sit on the right so that i can face my buddies instead of having to crane around behind me to have a conversation. theres not a difficult spot on the chairlift. if there is you should probably ride alot fucking slower than you do. like a fucking lot. (this statement aimed at everyone with chairlift anxieties and special needs)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2017)

OMG this thread is so funny. I'm reminded of numerous incidents over the years but you guys are killing me.??? Great thread!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raoul duke (Feb 23, 2017)

Snow Hound said:


> Reading this thread today with talk of douchecanoes congregating on the off ramp and Jerry of the day shows me this:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ0rl7KDJco/
> 
> Two idiots. One considerably more idiotic than the other.


Let's face it, there's only one idiot here. If i saw that bullshit i woulda kicked that little shit up and down the mountain. 

Downhill skier has the right of way - period.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

raoul duke said:


> Let's face it, there's only one idiot here. If i saw that bullshit i woulda kicked that little shit up and down the mountain.
> 
> Downhill skier has the right of way - period.


That doesn't mean he has to get all aggressive on 'young jerry' - period.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

raoul duke said:


> Let's face it, there's only one idiot here. If i saw that bullshit i woulda kicked that little shit up and down the mountain.
> 
> Downhill skier has the right of way - period.


Only one is possibly guilty of assault. And on top of that the kid was clearly downhill for that entire run.


----------



## raoul duke (Feb 23, 2017)

basser said:


> That doesn't mean he has to get all aggressive on 'young jerry' - period.


I think you misunderstood me - i assume by "young jerry" you mean the poor kid who got pushed over? Yes, i'm with him (and you). He was downhill, had the right of way and did not deserve to be attacked by mr freestyle smart-ass just for crossing over the jump entry (even if that wasn't the best move in the world). The punk doing the pushing is the one who deserves some vengeance....obnoxious behavior.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

raoul duke said:


> I think you misunderstood me - i assume by "young jerry" you mean the poor kid who got pushed over? Yes, i'm with him (and you). He was downhill, had the right of way and did not deserve to be attacked by mr freestyle smart-ass just for crossing over the jump entry (even if that wasn't the best move in the world). The punk doing the pushing is the one who deserves some vengeance....obnoxious behavior.


Ya, afterwards I wasn't quite sure on your position. All these youngins look the same today.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

raoul duke said:


> I think you misunderstood me - i assume by "young jerry" you mean the poor kid who got pushed over? Yes, i'm with him (and you). He was downhill, had the right of way and did not deserve to be attacked by mr freestyle smart-ass just for crossing over the jump entry (even if that wasn't the best move in the world). The punk doing the pushing is the one who deserves some vengeance....obnoxious behavior.


my bad man, misunderstanding


----------



## raoul duke (Feb 23, 2017)

No worries, i was just pissed at this behavior, downhill skier/rider has the right of way - Knapton has it spot on.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Another one. This time the idiot skier gets what's coming:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BRgLEYEDzYv/


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I learned at Wolf Creek. It is an "area" not a resort. If you fall getting off the lift they'll yell at you to get out of the way if you take too long. I love it, I can't stand the lift stopping.

So, I learned to skate fast. The most important things are to keep pressure against the back binding with the side of your foot, and have a plan. If you don't know where you're trying to go, you'll fall. Pick a place you want to end up after unloading and point your board at it. Good luck!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Another one. This time the idiot skier gets what's coming:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRgLEYEDzYv/


This scenario exists more than I care to remember.
I find a lot of times skiers will come bombing down a slope and not be able to time passing a slower rider. They end up coming dangerously close to the rider and/or forcing the rider to slow or stop to allow the idiot skier to pass.

Strangely, I rarely see the same scenario with a snowboarder.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> This scenario exists more than I care to remember.
> I find a lot of times skiers will come bombing down a slope and not be able to time passing a slower rider. They end up coming dangerously close to the rider and/or forcing the rider to slow or stop to allow the idiot skier to pass.
> 
> Strangely, I rarely see the same scenario with a snowboarder.


Clearly this dude just sucked and was going way faster than his ability.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*just a little rant no big whoop*



raoul duke said:


> Let's face it, there's only one idiot here. If i saw that bullshit i woulda kicked that little shit up and down the mountain.
> 
> Downhill skier has the right of way - period.



who the skier who cut off the jump line entrance? 10/10 times i push that kook given the chance

I think he got what he deserved, but maybe if he got the shit beat out of him in front of a bunch of his Jerry friends then more of them will stay the fuck outta the park since they cant even LOOK. (LOOK is the first rule posted on every park ruleboard posted at every park entrance everywhere)

Entering a jump line like that takes committment, skill and is very risky when you allow ppl to fuck with the approach, tabletop, or landing. In all 3 of these spots the perpetrator would be DOWNHILL and 100% WRONG for endangering the ppl who are there to use the park.

If you're talking about the guy in the jump line, you must be one of those tourons taking his toddlers thru the fuckin park causing a shitshow.

You dont have to be super skilled in the park, everyone has a different learning curve. But lets be honest, this shit isnt caused by a lack of skill. This shit is caused by assholes, not looking around, understanding what is happening around them, and that other ppl are doing shit that you need to watch out for. Like maybe its not acceptable to SKI AROUND AND ACROSS A JUMP LINE YOU CLEARLY ARENT THERE FOR. period? ever? period?

getting on the highway and until the end of the day, ppl acting like they are the only person around in an obvious crowd really gets my goat. skiers who dont see me but I see them...what the fuck? I have eyes...they have eyes? what the fuck?

eat shit and die downhill skier


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> who the skier who cut off the jump line entrance? 10/10 times i push that kook given the chance
> 
> I think he got what he deserved, but maybe if he got the shit beat out of him in front of a bunch of his Jerry friends then more of them will stay the fuck outta the park since they cant even LOOK.
> 
> ...


While I think that the person downhill rule would ultimately apply in this video (for now), you make a valid point imo here SK.
Due to the nature of terrain parks - features running in lines down the slope - a case could be made that the person in the jump or jib line has right of way over someone riding across a line - downhill or not.
As you point out, committing to a feature (for speed, setup, or both) requires lead-in time/distance. One can not simply reset close to the feature.

A different set of rules should probably apply to terrain parks, but such is not the case...yet.

Also, as you point out, many people have no idea what they are doing in a terrain park - they don't even understand the concept of a jump/jib line, or the time/distance required to set up to hit a feature. These people should not be in the park.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

also: I added this edit: imo worth double posting

(LOOK is the first rule posted on every park ruleboard posted at every park entrance everywhere)


I do realize that LOOK is a special skill unavailable to a certain percentage of the population, so I do apologize for my bigotry on that one.

Unfortunately for all of us, you have to physically push these ppl, they are in the way. Ideally they would have been drowned in the lake years ago to build a better village, but lets be honest, we are trying to eat fuck and shit on this village.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> who the skier who cut off the jump line entrance? 10/10 times i push that kook given the chance
> 
> I think he got what he deserved, but maybe if he got the shit beat out of him in front of a bunch of his Jerry friends then more of them will stay the fuck outta the park since they cant even LOOK. (LOOK is the first rule posted on every park ruleboard posted at every park entrance everywhere)...eat shit and die downhill skier


That was clearly a kid who got shoved. I certainly hope you aren't out there pushing kids around for making you scrub a jump like that. 

Back to the topic, lift rants, last week I am sharing a 3 person chair with one other skier who was talking a big game. So naturally I think nothing of this exit coming up. When low and behold, the skier decides to have his poles go full spread eagle. He is on the far left, I was on the far right, and as soon as I start to unload I hear the scraping sound of my board on one of his poles. With my full bodyweight on my board, which is on his pole caused him to come into me and we barely ride it out. I had to hop my way out just so that I wouldn't fall. It happened so fast that I couldn't believe what was happening. Luckily, I didn't twist my free knee too much that it caused a season ending injury.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*too many kids, not enough shoved*



MMSlasher said:


> That was clearly a kid who got shoved. I certainly hope you aren't out there pushing kids around for making you scrub a jump like that.


lets tiptoe around everyones stupid dangerous children.

i bet that kid doesnt do that shit again.

he would tho if he didnt get shoved.

fuckem.

I havent shoved any kids, and its clearly not what i'm saying. But, if a kid is on the transition of a jump as i hit it full speed? That late term abortion is getting shoved. I mean, this shit is a recipe for disaster all around. I realize i'm not worshipping everyones ability to reproduce and it seems strange, but everyone is very likely to get hurt in these situations, so try to ignore some of my hyperbole, read the park signs, and hold people to higher standards.

edit. realize i'm not winning a popularity contest but I think one of the problems with our world is that everyone is so afraid to tackle a little hardship for something better on the other side. we'd rather coddle stupid children than actually challenge them to a bigger potential. if that kid in the video was me and I went crying to my parents about it (social media a'la 1985), their response would have been, "well it was your fault, so dont be so stupid, and by the way, quit crying about it, you sound like a bitch". I'm sure my dad would have literally yelled at me, I'm being a danger to myself and to others, neither of which he wants. Which in turn gives me an opportunity to grow. I'm imagining this kid crying about the event and hearing from his millenial parent, "oh baby its not your fault". Also, its not like this is a murder event, and this adorable little missile who got shoved is smarter and tougher on the other side of it.

a shove after a speed check is alot better than just about any other option. also if u are close enough to put your arms out, probably shouldnt be that close and probly put ur damn arms out.

/rant


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Daaaayum.....son................did you catch some kids on your lawn????


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*this is actually an attack on parenting*

I used to be a stupid child.

Now I'm a grown one.

I do consider myself an expert on the subject.

Not to mention the unlimited source material these days.

I listen to alot of Bill Burr also.


----------

